
A Little Intro to Time Series - semmons
http://lovehateubuntu.blogspot.com/2010/05/little-intro-to-time-series.html
======
sili
This is a perfect example for "correlation does not imply causation"

~~~
jpeterson
Actually, I think the author's point is that there isn't even correlation in
this case.

